# Creating a server in Counter-Strike source



## foofyter (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure this question has been asked numerous times, but can someone please tell me how to configure my modem/firewall/software settings to allow others to see my Counter-Strike Source server games. Whenever I create a server, none of my friends can see it on the list. I've had this problem with other games but no one's ever given me a straight answer. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Iced (Sep 14, 2003)

Are you behind a firewall? If so trying forwarding ports if you haven't done so already. Also try http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=189717 explore the forums and you'll find your answer


----------

